# Tyler on a Fuji??



## traumabill

Saw that Tyler was on a Fuji for USPRO. Also saw a couple of their guys on the Fuji at the Tour of Utah. Thought RR had a deal with DeRosa? Any one have scoop on that??

Just curious....


Bill


----------



## FondriestFan

I'm not sure, but once again proof that it's not the arrow, it's the Indian.


----------



## Sherpa23

One of the RR guys told me they hate those bikes and they've had nothing but problems. I didn't ask specifics but I know that he bought other bikes to race on.


----------



## serbski

For sure one of their guys is on a re-stickered Cannondale...


----------



## Bry03cobra

I wonder if Fuji is sponsoring RR next year. Toyota-United is gone after this year, Fuji is located in Philadelphia, maybe Mr Ball met with Fuji at the Philly race in June about a 09 sponsorship. A RR/Fuji sponsorship would make sense. US team, US bike. DeRosas are hard to come by here in the states, Fuji has nice mid/low range road bikes. Those are the buyers who would buy based on what a team rides. Many casual cyclists are rollin on Treks thanks to Lance. Maybe RR can do the same for Fuji with the new roadies.


----------



## ROGER79

*Last I heard.....*

I heard a few months ago Tyler had ordered a custom KIRKLEE because he couldn't stand the DeRosa.
www.kirklee.com is their website... I think???


----------



## litespeedchick

I stood next to a bike badged DeRosa on top of a Rock team car, and it had T. Hamilton painted on the top tube. No idea if that's what he actually rode. Wheels and stem were Stella Azuria (spelled wrong, I know) Lovely carbon Campy goodies all over.

Somebody PLEASE tell the RR management those trucker hats look riDICulous.


----------



## pianopiano

litespeedchick said:


> I stood next to a bike badged DeRosa on top of a Rock team car, and it had T. Hamilton painted on the top tube. No idea if that's what he actually rode. Wheels and stem were Stella Azuria (spelled wrong, I know) Lovely carbon Campy goodies all over.
> 
> Somebody PLEASE tell the RR management those trucker hats look riDICulous.


Oh, it's not just the trucker hats that are riduculous when it comes to this team.


----------



## RSPDiver

litespeedchick said:


> Somebody PLEASE tell the RR management those trucker hats look riDICulous.


Did you see the Columbia guy in shorts, Columbia team polo, and a folded up straw cowboy hat? That was a fashion statement!


----------



## Doctor Who

They're on Fuji for next year. TH must've been putting one to the test in the best way there is.


----------



## iliveonnitro

Hamilton was on a KirkLee bike for the Tour of Elk Grove 1 month ago. I posted this earlier today, but apparently it didn't go through.


----------



## cycledog81

They had way too many issues with broken frames and poor quality from DeRosa on the Road and TT bikes. I've seen three frames that had cracked at the BB shell area and the internal routing of the cables on the top tube was so piss poor and caused shifting problems that cables were routed externally using glue on cable guides. 
You wouldn't expect that kind of quality from DeRosa, but then maybe DeRosa has out sourced those to the far east and the quality just isn't there. The Team has been purchasing what ever the rider wants to finish the year and simply doing a re-badge on the decals. 
My bet is on Fuji for next year,


----------



## Guest

Anyone know what happened to DeRosa's quality control? I have noticed a few more issues mentioned with their frames lately, more than I would have thought from them.


----------



## litespeedchick

Thank God I missed it. It's ONE thing when bimbos walk around in laughable little fashion statements, but when men start doing it...I'm glad I'm already married. Men seem to act more and more like girls every day.

Oh, BTW, the DeRosa I saw had Ultegra pedals on it. Hmmmm.....


----------



## ROGER79

*Correction......*

Make that www.kirkleebicycles.com , He's even in his RR kit on the home page.


----------



## dave99ag

ROGER79 said:


> Make that www.kirkleebicycles.com , He's even in his RR kit on the home page.


That is correct. He does have a custom KirkLee. Tyler hasn't been able to do any of the bigger races on the KirkLee, but he has been training on it.

You can check out the bike at Interbike. It should be around the Rotor booth.


----------



## BAi9302010

RSPDiver said:


> Did you see the Columbia guy in shorts, Columbia team polo, and a folded up straw cowboy hat? That was a fashion statement!


any pictures? i kinda wanna see them pulling the stupid frat boy look. i wonder what some of the guys are thinking when the management hands them their outfits.


----------



## bigpinkt

BAi9302010 said:


> any pictures? i kinda wanna see them pulling the stupid frat boy look. i wonder what some of the guys are thinking when the management hands them their outfits.


Here is Tyler and his new lady pretending they are midget rockstars


----------



## campguy71

New Lady? Did he get divorced? What happened to Heaven?


----------



## bigpinkt

campguy71 said:


> New Lady? Did he get divorced? What happened to Heaven?


Divorced


----------



## Pablo

bigpinkt said:


> Here is Tyler and his new lady pretending they are midget rockstars


Quite the image turnabout for "awe shucks" Tyler.


----------



## campguy71

Yeah I wonder who left who? Did Heaven learn the truth and leave or is the Rock Star Life too much for a family?


----------



## Sherpa23

campguy71 said:


> Yeah I wonder who left who? Did Heaven learn the truth and leave or is the Rock Star Life too much for a family?


Not to drag this thread down but a couple of things worth noting:

a) Her name is Haven (not that big of a deal but if we're naming names here...)

b) Her name was all over the Operacion Puerto paperwork and faxes, including a bill for Tyler's "medicacion" and other services so I'm not sure where "learn the truth" comes into it.

That said, the whole thing is pretty sad. For the record, whatever Haven's involvement with any PED use, I don't blame her; I consider her caught in the crossfire, rightly or wrongly as that may be.


----------



## bigpinkt

campguy71 said:


> Yeah I wonder who left who? Did Heaven learn the truth and leave or is the Rock Star Life too much for a family?


The rumor I heard, and this came 2nd hand thru mutual friends, it that Haven was very active in pushing Tyler into his failed strategy. She is a former PR person and thought the smoke and mirrors strategy they utilized would work, and it didn't. The consequence is one of the nicest guys in cycling is now looked at as a lying scumbag. That would put a strain on any marriage.


----------



## Bry03cobra

On RockRacing's site, they have the kits the team will be wearing during the TourOfBritan. fuji logo on the kits. Above that there is a pic of a "TOB/RockRacing Special Edition by Fuji". Looks like the 09 bike sponsor will be Fuji. Freddy R was also on a Fuji SL1 at the USpro.


----------



## bigpinkt

Bry03cobra said:


> On RockRacing's site, they have the kits the team will be wearing during the TourOfBritan. fuji logo on the kits. Above that there is a pic of a "TOB/RockRacing Special Edition by Fuji". Looks like the 09 bike sponsor will be Fuji. Freddy R was also on a Fuji SL1 at the USpro.


Isn't that a Pedalforce?


----------



## Bry03cobra

bigpinkt said:


> Isn't that a Pedalforce?



NO, The SL1 is really sweet, Fuji sponsors the team I "ride" with (Here in NJ mostly crits, No Thanks, I like my skin). I know a couple of the guys built them up as race bikes, so they dont trash their personal bikes. Really happy with them. I had the top Fuji before they came out with the SL1. It was very flexy in the BB. I ended up buying a Cervelo R3. The fuji was Comfy, but not a great race bike. These SL1's are MUCH stiffer.


----------



## Bry03cobra

There is a post about TH in the "Doping Forum"that you can express your love/infatuation for Lance in. This thread is still pretty much on topic. Go hijack that post. I'm all for debating the Lance stuff with ya there.....when bashing him, those who defend are told to just not read the threads. That's fine when its in "there". This topic is about TH not riding a sponsors(yet) bike in the USchampionship. So if in the next few days MrBall announces a Fuji deal, this would be the spot to talk about it......but now that you chimed in. I'm sure this thread is going in another direction.


----------



## spinwax

Bry03cobra said:


> On RockRacing's site, they have the kits the team will be wearing during the TourOfBritan. fuji logo on the kits. Above that there is a pic of a "TOB/RockRacing Special Edition by Fuji". Looks like the 09 bike sponsor will be Fuji. Freddy R was also on a Fuji SL1 at the USpro.



Super minor detail, Campy group and Shimano shoes?? You NEVER see that mix in the Pro ranks.


----------



## Campag12

Isn't "Heaven" the name of Samurai Girl?




campguy71 said:


> New Lady? Did he get divorced? What happened to Heaven?


----------



## Lundquist77

What problems did Rock racing have with De Rosa King 3?


----------



## Internal14

Lundquist77 said:


> What problems did Rock racing have with De Rosa King 3?


Der. hangers bend if you look at them wrong. Can't tell you how many times I was straightening hangers in Missouri last week.
And the aformentioned der. cable routing just doesn't function smoothly. Too much drag with the internal teflon-like sheath. 
So riders complained that the DeRosa was too flexy of a front end.


----------



## Internal14

And another thing...as of last week, there was no SIGNED CONTRACT with Fuji. Serious talks only...


----------



## Coolhand

Cool thanks for the skinny!

:thumbsup:


----------



## stewie13

Bry03cobra said:


> I wonder if Fuji is sponsoring RR next year. Toyota-United is gone after this year, Fuji is located in Philadelphia, maybe Mr Ball met with Fuji at the Philly race in June about a 09 sponsorship. A RR/Fuji sponsorship would make sense. US team, US bike. DeRosas are hard to come by here in the states, Fuji has nice mid/low range road bikes. Those are the buyers who would buy based on what a team rides. Many casual cyclists are rollin on Treks thanks to Lance. Maybe RR can do the same for Fuji with the new roadies.


Did you have some inside information because that sounds like exactly what actually happened.

http://www.cyclingnews.com/tech.php?id=/tech/2008/news/09-11


----------



## weltyed

thanks for the info.
are you a mech for the team? i hated them when they started up, but am begininning to like them more. i will probably never buy any R&R clothing, but the team is great to watch.

do they publish any internal control results?


----------



## Bry03cobra

stewie13 said:


> Did you have some inside information because that sounds like exactly what actually happened.
> 
> http://www.cyclingnews.com/tech.php?id=/tech/2008/news/09-11


No, but I was at the race. I know some people at fuji.......saw them near the rock racing aera. I asked if something was up.....but was told that they cant say anything. After I saw TH racing on a SL1, kinda figured something like that was going on. I knew nothing about the trouble with the DeRosa's though....


----------

